# Baptism Debate



## Blueridge Believer (Jan 22, 2007)

I am told that there was a debate between Alistair Begg and R.C. Sproul on this issue. Does anyone here know where I might find it or have a link to it?


----------



## Pilgrim (Jan 24, 2007)

If I recall correctly this may have been connected to the Alliance of Confessing Evangelicals. The other possibility that comes to mind is that it could have been a Ligonier event.


----------

